# co si budeme povídat



## Encolpius

V hovorové češtině je často slyšet idiom: co si budeme povídat. Co to přesně znamená? Jak ho správně použít? Mám pocit, že to vlastně nic neznamená, je to něco jako: to víš, takže, etc. Děkuji.


----------



## bibax

Význam:

Je zbytečné to dále rozvádět.
Je zbytečné to komentovat.
K tomu není co dodat.

_*... neboť každý ví, o co jde.*
_
Např. Politici lžou a kradou. _Co si budem povídat._


----------



## Hrdlodus

Případně je možná úprava na: "Co si budeme nalhávat."


----------



## Encolpius

Super, díky moc...bude se snažit to aktivně používat.


----------

